# What can be put in this cage



## Peytons torts (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi my friend has this pretty big cage and he wants to put something in it he was thinking about a chameleon but he isn't really sure anymore here is a pic of the cage


----------



## dmmj (Oct 19, 2015)

an arboreal snake species may be good


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 20, 2015)

I had a Jacksons chameleon in just that sort of cage.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2015)

My grandson keeps a chameleon in a cage like that.


----------

